# Seachem equilibrium or DIY?



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I used tap water for the last 4years of my fish keeping with no problems, but the city decided to switch water sources and my area went from nice hard clean well water to the stuff from the lakes lol. Due to this the nutrients and bad chemicals in the tap water change almost monthly!
We have a RO system for drinking, so i started using that and do daily smaller changed instead of weekly. So far its made my fish alot happier!

Heres my question, i dose Potassium sulfate, Magnessium sulfate, KNO3, KH2so4, iron and trace. And Seachem equilibrium is pretty much what is above But with Calcium sulfate. Should I boost the RO waters GH at water changes even though I am adding the same stuff as the GH boosters? Or will i be fine just buying some Calcium sulfate and adding it to my fert program?

Basically will it hurt anything if I just use the RO water and keeping dosing my ferts adding calcium sulfate, or should I use the GH booster and mix it in with the RO water before I do a water change?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've found that Seachem's Equilibrium works better that some of the GH Boosters around. The only problem with Equilibrium is that it can become a brick instead of a powder, but it works fine.

I'm not sure of the amounts of the ingredients in some GH Boosters, but on Seachem's site; you can see what's in it. The fertfriend even has it included in it's calculator. http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html


----------

